

New cfdisk - marbu
http://karelzak.blogspot.com/2014/06/new-cfdisk-util-linux-v225.html

======
nandhp
Is this different from the libparted version?
[http://www.gnu.org/software/fdisk/](http://www.gnu.org/software/fdisk/)

------
gpvos
Sounds like too many big changes for a minor version bump.

~~~
notfoss
That's because it is bundled with util-linux. You can call it a drawback of
bundling several unrelated utilities together.

